# Academic salary range



## Abunewby (Sep 1, 2017)

Looking for advice from academics working in UAE. I’ve been offered a senior lecturer post, which is what I do in the UK currently. I’m trying to work out how much negotiating room I have regarding salary. Ive been offered around 20000 per month and wonder what the average might be, or perhaps what the salary range is so I don’t get unrealistic.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you haven't done so, check out the Dubai section of the forum. Gives a good estimate of the cost of living, and may even have your specific salary range. 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html


----------

